# TiVo 9.2 Priority Page



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Hi all -

We're just going live with a revised priority page to give you early access to the new 9.2 release for Series3 and TiVo HD DVRs.

We're still in the early 'test the waters' phase of the rollout for this software, but we know that some of you would benefit from having this software earlier (particularly those having issues with SA CableCards). Rather than keeping to our normal process, we've been given the go ahead to make the priority page available now.

You'll find the page in the usual spot: 
www.tivo.com/priority

The page will work for either 9.1 (Series2) or 9.2 (Series3/TiVo HD)...put your TSN into the page and the team here will sort it to the proper release version.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Much thanks sir


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't believe you are still shipping 9.1! Surely you MUST know by now what a fiasco it is!


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

RoyK said:


> I can't believe you are still shipping 9.1! Surely you MUST know by now what a fiasco it is!


But anyone who would find the priority page for 9.1 would surely know by now that they may not want to download it  most of the public doesnt even know that there is a new ver of software out until they get that nice little message on their screen once its updated. Hopefully by time that happens we have figured out all the bugs


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Perhaps you'd like to give your loyal customers a summary of the notable changes/fixes in this release?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

LOL. Here we go again. Don't shoot the messenger.

Thanks Pony.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The 9.2 release seems improved over 9.1 in every way. I would not hesitate to sign up.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

RoyK said:


> I can't believe you are still shipping 9.1! Surely you MUST know by now what a fiasco it is!


9.1 is for the Series 2. 9.2 is only for THD and S3.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks, I just signed up my S3.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for pushing this through so quickly!


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

hiker said:


> LOL. Here we go again. Don't shoot the messenger.


Hey, I asked nicely (in this thread at least).


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Pony. :up: We've only seen a few glitches w/our S3 but I'm sure others will be very grateful if their bugs are fixed.

We have Motorola cable cards and things are pretty stable. Those SA cards must be giving you guys fits. You have our sympathy.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> The 9.2 release seems improved over 9.1 in every way. I would not hesitate to sign up.


Good feedback, much appreciated! :up:


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

mportuesi said:


> Perhaps you'd like to give your loyal customers a summary of the notable changes/fixes in this release?


----------



## raianoat (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I've added my TiVo.


----------



## mikesown (Nov 15, 2005)

I just signed up my Tivo HD. The site said "up to 7 business days." Is this usually the case? Can I force a call(or, I guess, a better term would be connect) to get the update immediately?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mikesown said:


> I just signed up my Tivo HD. The site said "up to 7 business days." Is this usually the case? Can I force a call(or, I guess, a better term would be connect) to get the update immediately?


I believe someone at Tivo has to manually move the numbers around first. In the past they mentioned this happens once a day during weekdays. YMMV.


----------



## bkane (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks TiVoPony. Now what about updating the http://www.tivo.com/expand web site?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

bkane said:


> Thanks TiVoPony. Now what about updating the http://www.tivo.com/expand web site?


Good one...ha!

Check out this thread re; eSATA.

BTW, hope the weather down there is better than here...yuck!


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

SCSIRAID said:


> 9.1 is for the Series 2. 9.2 is only for THD and S3.


I Have Series 2! I have 9.1!


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

Excellent. I added my TiVo HD to the priority list and forced a connection five minutes later. It must have pulled the update because it now shows a pending reboot state, which I'll force after a recording finishes up.


----------



## rucka (May 15, 2007)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Excellent. I added my TiVo HD to the priority list and forced a connection five minutes later. It must have pulled the update because it now shows a pending reboot state, which I'll force after a recording finishes up.


No such luck for me... have to wait a bit I guess....


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

And how long might it take for a 9.2 version for those of us with Series 2 machines?????


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

Okay, the 19-minute reboot/installation is done. 9.2.J1-01-2-652 on board.

I felt like being a dork and transcribing the following, even though it's probably posted elsewhere. 

We just upgraded your TiVo service with the Fall 2007 Service Update for TiVo HD and Series3!

The update provides more flexibility when ordering Amazon Unbox content and support for TiVo verified expandable storage.

Amazon Unbox
When ordering movies and television program from Amazon Unbox you'll be able to watch the program as it downloads (high speed network required). Downloads will also begin much more quickly with this update.

Expandable Storage
This update includes official TiVo support for expandable storage solutions from TiVo partners. Adding more recording time to your VR is as simple as plugging in a verified eSATA drive. Please visit www.tivo.com/expand for more information.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Expandable Storage
> This update includes official TiVo support for expandable storage solutions from TiVo partners. Adding more recording time to your VR is as simple as plugging in a verified eSATA drive. Please visit www.tivo.com/expand for more information.


There's a page there now, but all it says it that you need the update and check back soon.

Signed up my two bad THD boys. I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## TokyoShoe (Jul 27, 2007)

Graymalkin said:


> There's a page there now, but all it says it that you need the update and check back soon.
> 
> Signed up my two bad THD boys. I'll take a look tomorrow.


Don't get your hopes up on the eSATA port being enabled. So far it apparently only acknowledges "Tivo Verified" storage solutions, and a Western Digital MyBook eSATA appears to NOT be verified (which I find a tad shocking).

I expect it's going to require Tivo-sold external storage units, and if that's the case I'll be MAD.


----------



## navman (Aug 11, 2007)

Tokyo 
we get it you are mad but it would help if you did not post the exact same response in multiple threads.


----------



## bkane (Aug 30, 2006)

richsadams said:


> Good one...ha!
> 
> Check out this thread re; eSATA.
> 
> BTW, hope the weather down there is better than here...yuck!


They did update the www.tivo.com/expand site. Added one sentence and a link to the priority page.

It has been raining off and on all week. Looks like we are going to get some sun down here next week. Hope it clears up there too.


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

It is about time.

Added my box to the priority page, forced a connect and it downloaded 9.2

Hopefully I won't have to reboot it anymore to get the cable cards working. What a mess.


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

TiVoPony said:


> Hi all -
> 
> We're just going live with a revised priority page to give you early access to the new 9.2 release for Series3 and TiVo HD DVRs.
> 
> ...


Aha so he admits that they are secretly fixing issues with SA CableCards???


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

mikesown said:


> I just signed up my Tivo HD. The site said "up to 7 business days." Is this usually the case? Can I force a call(or, I guess, a better term would be connect) to get the update immediately?


You can force a call/connect. But if your TSN isn't in Que you still won't get it.

It won't take a full 7 days... Give it 3 or 4.

TGC


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Received v9.2.j on our S3 tonight...so far so good! :up:

BTW, I signed up on the Priority Page about 5 p.m. today...didn't force a connection.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

richsadams said:


> Received v9.2 on our S3 tonight...so far so good! :up:
> 
> BTW, I signed up on the Priority Page about 5 p.m. today...didn't force a connection.


Any improvements that you can see? Enquiring minds (with 30 second skip problems) want to know.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Any improvements that you can see? Enquiring minds (with 30 second skip problems) want to know.


Hi Barey. I just edited my previous post to note that I received v9.2.j, not v9.2...so it looks like everyone is receiving the trial version not the final. Also I just noticed that the update actually downloaded at 3:59 p.m. So it was already downloaded when I was signing up on the Priority Page an hour later! 

I tried the 30SS and if I hit it repeatedly/quickly I do see the brief freeze frame but it doesn't appear to last as long as w/v9.1, just a split second. Going a tad slower it acts like it used to. IMHO it's better but not quite perfect. I can live with it. I don't think anyone that hadn't used it before would notice and I try to keep in mind that it is a bit of an Easter egg after all.

Other than that, I skipped through the menus and tried watching a few minutes of various recordings and everything appears to be normal. I might be crazy (no comments) but the menus seem to be switching as fast or faster than before...which is surprising since it should be indexing things and going a bit slower for a bit. It's late though and it might be my imagination.

I looked at some live TV and did not see any macroblocking and experienced no audio drop-outs. We were seeing more of both with v9.1, but not anything like others were complaining about. I think we're lucky to have Motorola cable cards.

My eSATA drive is humming along normally. Phew! The second page of the Account Information screen has a line for it now, and it shows my drive's model number:










The upgrade took about 20 minutes to install and all-in-all everything seems to be very smooth. I'll study it a bit more tomorrow when I have time to re-read the bug post and report back on anything that appears to be fixed or anything new and unusual.

Gotta get to bed...the wife thinks I'm nuts playing with that "thing" (the TiVo that is) this late as it is.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Thanks for that info richsadams. I'm feeling much more optimistic about the update and the 30SS problem. That's great news. I'm also very encouraged to see your hard drive listed there. It's gotta mean mine will probably be okay too. I have the same setup you do I believe. The Seagate DB35 500 gig in the MX-1 enclosure. So if it worked for you it should work for me too. Hopefully it will stay working after TiVo releases their own drives.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Received the update on one of my two TiVo HD units. No problems as far as I can tell, but I wasn't experiencing any before (other than an occasional video stutter).


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> The 9.2 release seems improved over 9.1 in every way. I would not hesitate to sign up.


If you have Motorola CCs, I'd be interested in know who your provider is and what seems improved.

Thanks,


----------



## Jazhuis (Aug 30, 2006)

Everyone's so focused on 30SS! Can someone check 9.2 and see if the manual QAM recording lockup issue is fixed? That's pretty much a show-stopper.

Failing anyone beating me to it, I'll see if I can get a 9.2 update later tonight when I get home and check it out.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Ron Tobin said:


> If you have Motorola CCs, I'd be interested in know who your provider is and what seems improved.


I have Motorola CCs and don't see any problems with 9.1, so I think you'll have to be more specific with regard to the population you're surveying.


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

Joybob said:


> Aha so he admits that they are secretly fixing issues with SA CableCards???


I think the OP is about as close as we're ever going to get to an "official" admission of a bug and an apology.


----------



## kohi (May 1, 2007)

TiVoPony said:


> Hi all -
> 
> We're just going live with a revised priority page to give you early access to the new 9.2 release for Series3 and TiVo HD DVRs.
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to secure that page so users don't have to submit their TiVo Service Number over the internet in clear text?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I am looking for some advice. Both of my S3's are still running 8.3 and they have been rock solid. In my case, would it make any sense to upgrade to 9.2? I'd love to check out the Rhapsody app, but I'd feel like a real idiot if the upgrade ruined two machines that were otherwise working perfectly. For the record, I am using Motorola cable cards, not SA.


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I am looking for some advice. Both of my S3's are still running 8.3 and they have been rock solid. In my case, would it make any sense to upgrade to 9.2? I'd love to check out the Rhapsody app, but I'd feel like a real idiot if the upgrade ruined two machines that were otherwise working perfectly. For the record, I am using Motorola cable cards, not SA.


Unfortunately, you don't really have a choice.. both your S3's will eventually get the upgrade. You are lucky in the fact that you did NOT get 9.1. But from what everyone has been saying, 9.2 fixes a lot of the problems that arose when 9.1 came out.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I'm also very encouraged to see your hard drive listed there ... Hopefully it will stay working after TiVo releases their own drives.


Man, would they piss off a lot of loyal customers if all of the "unsupported" drives suddenly stopped working.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Or that proper preperation/formatting of your off the shelf drive could enable it to be 'recognized' A simple slip or copy of the necessary code or format would be all that might require. 

Sit tight folks, Tivo is not out to get us all. I think this will work out and end up being far easier than the previous hacks that were required to get it going.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

StEvEY5036 said:


> Unfortunately, you don't really have a choice.. both your S3's will eventually get the upgrade.


I hear ya. I guess I'm just wondering if it makes any sense to purposely *speed up* the process, or if I'm better off leaving well enough alone.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

is it true that 9.2 lets you start amazon unbox downloads before they are finished downloading? If so when can us S2 users expect to see that?!?!


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

gweempose said:


> I am looking for some advice. Both of my S3's are still running 8.3 and they have been rock solid. In my case, would it make any sense to upgrade to 9.2? I'd love to check out the Rhapsody app, but I'd feel like a real idiot if the upgrade ruined two machines that were otherwise working perfectly. For the record, I am using Motorola cable cards, not SA.


I wouldn't upgrade just for the Rhapsody app. The eSATA isn't really any more functional than prior, despite recognizing drives.

With 9.2 you'll get improved 30SS behavior over the noticeably bad behavior in 9.1, but it won't be back to 8.3 levels.

However since you have a motorola CC (less likely to have CC problems), if you don't mind slightly degraded 30SS behavior then 9.2 should work fine.

There's some extra diagnostic info for the CCs and you'll get advanced wishlists.


----------



## pdm (Oct 6, 2003)

Its interesting how many people are getting the software right away via the priority page. I just got the tivo HD a few days ago and have been continuing to do the "Connec to tivo service' to try and fetch any update at all. I wonder if most folks were just already slated to get it, or maybe since mine is new its in some 'don't update for a while' bucket. Mine is still running 8.1something. Waiting patiently.


----------



## kmdmb (Sep 18, 2007)

BlackBetty said:


> is it true that 9.2 lets you start amazon unbox downloads before they are finished downloading? If so when can us S2 users expect to see that?!?!


Yes, I tried it and it works. It made me wait about 10 minutes into the show before I could start watching. I just got a message that my download speed was not enough to start watching yet, and told me how many minutes till I could start it. I have fairly fast broadband, so maybe that will be the norm.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Excellent. I added my TiVo HD to the priority list and forced a connection five minutes later. It must have pulled the update because it now shows a pending reboot state, which I'll force after a recording finishes up.


Don't expect that to be the norm! The TSNs submitted on the priority page are processed manually, so it can take 1-3 business days depending on how often we're pushing. It's likely that you were already on the list to receive the upgrade.



painkiller said:


> And how long might it take for a 9.2 version for those of us with Series 2 machines?????


9.2 is only intended for S3 & TiVo HD DVRs.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> ......
> 
> 9.2 is only intended for S3 & TiVo HD DVRs.


Let me phrase the question another way - How long before you undo the damage to S2 performance that 9.1 inflicted?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> Don't expect that to be the norm! The TSNs submitted on the priority page are processed manually, so it can take 1-3 business days depending on how often we're pushing. It's likely that you were already on the list to receive the upgrade.
> 
> 9.2 is only intended for S3 & TiVo HD DVRs.


Thanks for the update Jerry, much appreciated. As you can see...folks here are salivating for anything the people at TiVo care to share. FWIW our S3 is performing much better with v9.2.j.

With regard to Series 2's, did you mean to say "9.2 is only intended for S3 & TiVo HD DVRs _at this time_" or "_ever_"? I know you folks know there are v9.1 bugs in the S2's. Any ETA as to when they will be addressed?

Thanks again for paying attention to your loyal/core supporters! :up:


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

richsadams said:


> With regard to Series 2's, did you mean to say "9.2 is only intended for S3 & TiVo HD DVRs _at this time_" or "_ever_"? I know you folks know there are v9.1 bugs in the S2's.


The bugs in the S2 are more Priority 2 bugs (ugly things that need to be fixed, but not showstoppers) and below, and new functionality (e.g., progressive display of incoming Unbox content). However, some of the S3 users are having what I would call Priority 1 (showstopper) problems, such as cablecards regularly going offline and recordings being missed. This is the reason I think they accelerated the rollout to Series3/TiVoHD models.

Apparently the rule about not saying "we fixed thus and so bug" is firmly entrenched at TiVo, so TiVo folks authorized to post on this forum have to resort to "wink wink you-know-what-I-mean" techniques to convey this information to us.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

pdm said:


> Its interesting how many people are getting the software right away via the priority page. I just got the tivo HD a few days ago and have been continuing to do the "Connec to tivo service' to try and fetch any update at all. I wonder if most folks were just already slated to get it, or maybe since mine is new its in some 'don't update for a while' bucket. Mine is still running 8.1something. Waiting patiently.


I just entered my numbers on the request screen and went through the update early today, but I am still on the 8.1.7 version. I don't know whether this is good or bad. I want the eSata since this limited storage is annoying, but I don't want to change the box itself, at least not yet.

Brad


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> Don't expect that to be the norm! The TSNs submitted on the priority page are processed manually, so it can take 1-3 business days depending on how often we're pushing. It's likely that you were already on the list to receive the upgrade.


Ah, a lucky coincidence, eh? Thanks, Jerry :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

CharlesH said:


> The bugs in the S2 are more Priority 2 bugs (ugly things that need to be fixed, but not showstoppers) and below, and new functionality (e.g., progressive display of incoming Unbox content). However, some of the S3 users are having what I would call Priority 1 (showstopper) problems, such as cablecards regularly going offline and recordings being missed. This is the reason I think they accelerated the rollout to Series3/TiVoHD models.
> 
> Apparently the rule about not saying "we fixed thus and so bug" is firmly entrenched at TiVo, so TiVo folks authorized to post on this forum have to resort to "wink wink you-know-what-I-mean" techniques to convey this information to us.


All makes good sense. Just hope they address the S2's soon for the folks having problems. Ours are fine on v9.1, but it's got to be very frustrating for anyone dealing with bugs.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry to be a pain, but I don't understand something.

How can my Series 2 Tivos (both of them) have been updated to 9.1 firmware, and this latest update to 9.2 be only for the 3 and HD models???

Kinda breaks the version tracking per model doesn't it?
(One can't tell - by the firmware version - what featureset is applicable to some models and not others.)

Or have we finally achieved the Grand Unified Field Theory in practice?


In the meantime, I can't trust my schedule, or to do list because of the duplications in my wishlists for fear of not getting what I can't find.....

Kinda defeats the prurpose of a DVR ya think?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

painkiller said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but I don't understand something.
> 
> How can my Series 2 Tivos (both of them) have been updated to 9.1 firmware, and this latest update to 9.2 be only for the 3 and HD models???
> 
> ...


Thought with a forum name like that, you'd be pretty well anesthetized? 

They've split updates for various models before, and even when they are the same it doesn't mean each model will do everything another one will. That being said, they've almost always lined up the versions on the basic models, Series 2, 3 and now THD's in the recent past so I'd suspect they will do the same soon.

As others have pointed out, most of the S2's v9.1 bugs aren't "mission critical" as they were/are on the S3's and THD's. The S2's may get a lower upgrade priority, but they'll get around to it...hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

painkiller said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but I don't understand something.
> 
> How can my Series 2 Tivos (both of them) have been updated to 9.1 firmware...


It's not firmware; it's software.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Signed up this morning... forced several connections during the day... at the last connection it started loading info... 19 minutes later... manual reboot... STILL on 9.1!!! Grrr.... Tivo got me good (again)...


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Did you check the status, if a new software is downloaded, it would say "Pending Restart". I tried last night, had a large download which took forever in loading, but there was no 9.2 yet. Just some other large chunk of data I guess.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't check or see the "pending restart" notice. I assumed that a manual reboot would update the firmware if it was indeed downloaded. I also had a large/long download yesterday. Hence I was expecting -this time around- it was the firmware... unfortunately, apparently it wasn't... I'll be patient for a few more days. I turned off Tivo suggestions and it seemed to have helped in avoiding losing the 2nd CC.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

mvnuenen said:


> Signed up this morning... forced several connections during the day... at the last connection it started loading info... 19 minutes later... manual reboot... STILL on 9.1!!! Grrr.... Tivo got me good (again)...


Perhaps you failed to see my post from just this morning  that says it may take a few days before you are authorized. That same warning is listed on the priority page itself. Forcing connections will not get you software any sooner (except on the day that you're actually auth'd, and even then only by a few hours).

Please be patient.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

mvnuenen said:


> Signed up this morning... forced several connections during the day... at the last connection it started loading info... 19 minutes later... manual reboot... STILL on 9.1!!! Grrr.... Tivo got me good (again)...


That's very strange. What version did you have previously?

Did you see the "Pending Restart" message?










And the following screens at some point after the reboot?










Just wondering why it would download an older upgrade.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> Perhaps you failed to see my post from just this morning  that says it may take a few days before you are authorized. That same warning is listed on the priority page itself. Forcing connections will not get you software any sooner (except on the day that you're actually auth'd, and even then only by a few hours).
> 
> Please be patient.


I think this is the link Jerry meant to post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5614109#post5614109


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Jerry, I did read your message and was forewarned. However, as the loading took so long I figured I was lucky. No hard feelings though. I will remain patient.

Rich: no, I didn't see any of that. It probably was just program data...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

mvnuenen said:


> Rich: no, I didn't see any of that. It probably was just program data...


Okay...phew! I could see another thread coming. 

I'm sure you'll get it very soon. :up:


----------



## Islanti (Dec 13, 2001)

I got the update on 1 Tivo HD last night and the other 2 of my 3 Tivo HDs this afternoon. There was no warning about the restart... they just restarted automatically.


----------



## lukin11 (Sep 20, 2007)

9.2.J got installed today ... UGH! I want 9.1 back! I actually signed up on the prioirty page to get 9.1 a few days (2 weeks?) ago, my 8.1 got updated to 9.1 and solved my menu speed problems, now 9.2.J has brought them back!

I have TivoHD and all interations with the remote, namely the menu'ing & guide are excruciatingly slow. This was a problem in 8.1, and now in 9.2.J. I did not notice any of the other problems with 9.1, and I'm actually using 2 SA cards (from Comcast).

... where's that *undo/ button! ... anyone else seeing the return of the slow menu/guide ?*


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

lukin11 said:


> 9.2.J got installed today ... UGH! I want 9.1 back! I actually signed up on the prioirty page to get 9.1 a few days (2 weeks?) ago, my 8.1 got updated to 9.1 and solved my menu speed problems, now 9.2.J has brought them back!
> 
> I have TivoHD and all interations with the remote, namely the menu'ing & guide are excruciatingly slow. This was a problem in 8.1, and now in 9.2.J. I did not notice any of the other problems with 9.1, and I'm actually using 2 SA cards (from Comcast).
> 
> ... where's that *undo/ button! ... anyone else seeing the return of the slow menu/guide ?*


*

Perhaps its re-indexing.*


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> Perhaps its re-indexing.


Exactly what I was going to suggest earlier...except this #%*[email protected] website keeps having server slowdowns and timeouts. 

In any case, I remember some upgrades causing menu activity to be slow (particularly HD material) for a couple of days while it re-indexes everything. Later things were back to normal. Although our S3 got the update last night and seems to be speeding right along.


----------



## lukin11 (Sep 20, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> Perhaps its re-indexing.


OK I'll wait it out. Any way to check its status ? I couldn't find much info on what 'indexing' is ... but I could probably make a guess. Does it do this on every (most) update ?

Thanks!


----------



## Carsten (Feb 5, 2007)

@Tivo

I dont know if this applies in V9.2, but it happens to my 9.1. I noticed when I d/l a movie from Amazon that it'll create a folder called amazon unbox and in there will be my d/led movie...however, the movie is also in the root Now Playing List. This is the only Unbox movie I have atm. Never tried to download 2 Unbox movies to see if then it'll only group in the unbox folder?


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I submitted the TSN of my Series3 to the Priority page on Thursday. Today (Saturday) the TiVo had a waiting message that a new software release had been installed, but when I checked it had gotten version 9.1.

Before the update, I had version 8.3.

From the first message in the thread by TiVoPony, I thought that 9.2 would be the version installed for Series3 since the TSNs were being manually sorted.

Could it be a coincidence and I have not waited long enough yet? It was only one business day after all.

Thanks for all of the greatly helpful information. 

-- Dennis


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

djwilso said:


> I submitted the TSN of my Series3 to the Priority page on Thursday. Today (Saturday) the TiVo had a waiting message that a new software release had been installed, but when I checked it had gotten version 9.1.
> 
> Before the update, I had version 8.3.
> 
> ...


Like you said, it's probably a coincidence -- you probably received 9.1 as part of the previous rollout.

I would expect to get 9.2 on Monday, although you might want to re-enter your TSN on the priority page just to be certain.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

lukin11 said:


> OK I'll wait it out. Any way to check its status ? I couldn't find much info on what 'indexing' is ... but I could probably make a guess. Does it do this on every (most) update ?


The slowdown is almost certainly due to indexing. Give it 48 hours.

Some updates require re-indexing and others do not. Both 9.1 and 9.2 do.


----------



## lukin11 (Sep 20, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> The slowdown is almost certainly due to indexing. Give it 48 hours.
> 
> Some updates require re-indexing and others do not. Both 9.1 and 9.2 do.


Thanks for the info, things seem to be back to normal now!

.... I love this forum!


----------



## AlexSoya (Oct 18, 2007)

Will 9.2 fix the SA CableCard problem by which they can only be set using INIT instead of REFRESH messages? Many cable providers (BRIGHTHOUSE in MELBOURNE,FL for example) only send out a refresh to cable cards to send the EMMs over. However Tivo does not see the refresh message, and there is no-one at BrightHouse who even knows how to send an INIT message as their operator software does not provide for that message.

If 9.2 does not fix this? WHEN WILL WE SEE a fix? I have about 18 days before I need to return my Tvio-HD to get a refund!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

AlexSoya said:


> Will 9.2 fix the SA CableCard problem by which they can only be set using INIT instead of REFRESH messages? Many cable providers (BRIGHTHOUSE in MELBOURNE,FL for example) only send out a refresh to cable cards to send the EMMs over. However Tivo does not see the refresh message, and there is no-one at BrightHouse who even knows how to send an INIT message as their operator software does not provide for that message.
> 
> If 9.2 does not fix this? WHEN WILL WE SEE a fix? I have about 18 days before I need to return my Tvio-HD to get a refund!


I believe so. The post from TivoPony certainly implies that.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

SCSIRAID said:


> RoyK said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe you are still shipping 9.1! Surely you MUST know by now what a fiasco it is!
> ...


Nope, they are still shipping 9.1 to S3 users as of today. Please pull the plug. Sheesh!


----------



## s3victim (Oct 21, 2007)

Saturn said:


> I think the OP is about as close as we're ever going to get to an "official" admission of a bug and an apology.


I've had three(!) different tivo reps admit that 9.1 is causing all the problems. The first time I called last week the guy who answered didn't admit it right away. At one point he caught himself mid-sentence about to say 9.1 was the problem. He paused but then I guess he realized the cat was out of the bag and then he just came out and admitted it. He then said it again a couple more times during that call. When I called again this week, the first woman who answered immediately acknowledged the 9.1 problem causing my CC issue and transferred me to an HD "expert". This guy also said 9.1 was causing issues for "some" people.



djwilso said:


> I submitted the TSN of my Series3 to the Priority page on Thursday. Today (Saturday) the TiVo had a waiting message that a new software release had been installed, but when I checked it had gotten version 9.1.
> 
> Before the update, I had version 8.3.


The HD guy also told me that 9.1 is a base release and that everyone has to get that first. 9.2 just builds on it and he went on to say that 9.2 was a planned release, but it was accelerated because of the problems with 9.1. So it is expected that you would get 9.1 first coming from 8.3. You can't go straight to 9.2.

However, I find it strange that I was one of the first people to get 9.1 without asking (official not beta) which basically bricked my tivo, but despite being one of the first to sign the priority page (4 days ago) for 9.2 I still don't have it. And they know I am one of the problem boxes with SA CC since I have called many times. I see it as a problem that my digital video recorder doesn't record videos.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

> The HD guy also told me that 9.1 is a base release and that everyone has to get that first. 9.2 just builds on it


Interest, 9.1 is a full release, and 9.2 is a patch. That may explain why 9.2 only took ~20 min for many people to download and install. Although I can't figure out how a partial patch works with Tivo's alternating boot partition scheme.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> Interest, 9.1 is a full release, and 9.2 is a patch.


So says the CSR. 

Sorry; "HD expert".


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

I just got 9.1 yesterday (installed last night). 
God damn Tivo.
Why are you people still sending out 9.1 when you know it's full of bugs? Why do I get 9.1 when there is already a fix available? 
Worst of all, 9.1 really screws up the Browse by Channel feature (which I use because Tivo often makes mistakes in putting programs on to To Do list and I've learned I need to double check TiVo and make manual corrections).
Wishlist Search: Big deal! Who cares?
This is my last Tivo. I refuse to continue to support a product which takes away capabilities and calls it an upgrade. I refuse to pay a premium price for an inferior product.
TiVo deserves to go out of business. OK, they introduced the DVR concept and they failed to stay competitive. I notice the guy who invented Tivo sits out in a cubicle while somebody else runs things and gets the big office. Apparently your typical greedy corporate SOB with a public-be-damned attitude. 
Tivo Pony, you sound like a good guy. If you have any integrity, I hope you get out of this now sleazy company.


----------



## tivobw (Oct 26, 2002)

Whoa, Emacee! I think Tivo is doing what they can to get the best software to folks. I certainly think they do a better job of this than Comcast. If you ever used their dual-tuner DVR, you know what I mean. 

Having said that.. My Tivo HD still has 8.x.. whaahhh. I signed up at the priority page like 3 days ago, but still no upgrade! I know, I know, I must be patient.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

tivobw said:


> Whoa, Emacee! I think Tivo is doing what they can to get the best software to folks. I certainly think they do a better job of this than Comcast. If you ever used their dual-tuner DVR, you know what I mean.
> 
> Having said that.. My Tivo HD still has 8.x.. whaahhh. I signed up at the priority page like 3 days ago, but still no upgrade! I know, I know, I must be patient.


When you get 9.1, revisit your response.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

s3victim said:


> The HD guy also told me that 9.1 is a base release and that everyone has to get that first. 9.2 just builds on it and he went on to say that 9.2 was a planned release, but it was accelerated because of the problems with 9.1. So it is expected that you would get 9.1 first coming from 8.3. You can't go straight to 9.2.


Really? They have this concept of base releases now? It seemed like in the past if you had a TiVo which hadn't connected in a while it just went to the latest release.

BTW it took the same amount of time to download 9.1 and 9.2 (for me) and it took the same amount of time after reboot for the OS to do its thing.

PS I know you are just the messenger.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Emacee said:


> I just got 9.1 yesterday (installed last night).
> God damn Tivo.
> Why are you people still sending out 9.1 when you know it's full of bugs? Why do I get 9.1 when there is already a fix available?
> Worst of all, 9.1 really screws up the Browse by Channel feature (which I use because Tivo often makes mistakes in putting programs on to To Do list and I've learned I need to double check TiVo and make manual corrections).
> ...


Wow. What a tirade! I've had 9.1 on a S3 and a THD for a month and have had no major problems, just a few irritations.

Why are you getting all these mistakes with your To Do list? I can't remember a single error in over five years of use. And the errors in the Browse by Channel are really not that devistating.

Come on, lighten up.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Occasionally, Tivo does not record an episode of a Season Pass program for no apparent reason. This doesn't happen often but it has happened enough that I have gotten in the habit of double checking using Browse by Channel.

Browse by channel now is always set to standard def 12. I used to be set to whatever channel it was on the last time I used it. When I change channel or date, it now shows listings starting at midnight of that day. It used to show listings at whatever time period I was viewing before I changed channel or date. I used to be able to go to the last date for which listings were available and then browse listings for prime time on different channels on earlier dates (listings starting at 7:30 on daylight time and 6:30 on standard time). Now the browse listings keep defaulting to midnight over and over. Browse by channels has worked for me for close to eight years. Now they muck it up. Hence the "tirade." 

You don't like cable companies (me neither). I used to like Tivo. That is changing.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

s3victim said:


> However, I find it strange that I was one of the first people to get 9.1 without asking (official not beta) which basically bricked my tivo, but despite being one of the first to sign the priority page (4 days ago) for 9.2 I still don't have it. And they know I am one of the problem boxes with SA CC since I have called many times. I see it as a problem that my digital video recorder doesn't record videos.


I don't think the "9.2 priority web page" does anything at all. It's merely a prop to shut us up. I think it's nothing more than a private joke between the programmers at TiVo. It's akin to a software "progress bar", whereby nothing happens any faster, but the end user at least has some hope that something will.


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

bareyb said:


> I don't think the "9.2 priority web page" does anything at all. It's merely a prop to shut us up. I think it's nothing more than a private joke between the programmers at TiVo. It's akin to a software "progress bar", whereby nothing happens any faster, but the end user at least has some hope that something will.


Do they literally move the subscriptions by hand? A secretary copies them down to a notebook then walks over to the server and types them in by hand again?


----------



## skweaz (Feb 19, 2004)

s3victim said:


> However, I find it strange that I was one of the first people to get 9.1 without asking (official not beta) which basically bricked my tivo, but despite being one of the first to sign the priority page (4 days ago) for 9.2 I still don't have it. And they know I am one of the problem boxes with SA CC since I have called many times. I see it as a problem that my digital video recorder doesn't record videos.


This is EXACTLY what I am dealing with. I was "lucky" to get the early rollout, I also called and opened case about the SA CableCARDs. I put my TSN on the 9.2 list and nothing yet. You would think if you where among the first to get 9.1 that they would use the same order to roll out 9.2? Apparently not.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Emacee said:


> Browse by channel now is always set to standard def 12. I used to be set to whatever channel it was on the last time I used it. When I change channel or date, it now shows listings starting at midnight of that day. It used to show listings at whatever time period I was viewing before I changed channel or date. I used to be able to go to the last date for which listings were available and then browse listings for prime time on different channels on earlier dates (listings starting at 7:30 on daylight time and 6:30 on standard time). Now the browse listings keep defaulting to midnight over and over. Browse by channels has worked for me for close to eight years.


Huh????? 

I have 9.1 and Browse by Channel doesn't default to midnight for me.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

skweaz said:


> You would think if you where among the first to get 9.1 that they would use the same order to roll out 9.2?


I wouldn't think that at all, actually.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Emacee said:


> Occasionally, Tivo does not record an episode of a Season Pass program for no apparent reason. This doesn't happen often but it has happened enough that I have gotten in the habit of double checking using Browse by Channel.


Emacee, is it possible the show in question was lower on the priority list and got bumped? Did you research the reason...check the history??? There is always a reason given for a canceled recording.


----------



## TomRaz (Mar 1, 2002)

I put my Tivo HD on the priority list for 9.1 at the beginning of last week and received 9.1 in less than 2 days. Then 2 days later I received 9.2j without even requesting it


----------



## kd_cooke (Jan 8, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I don't think the "9.2 priority web page" does anything at all. It's merely a prop to shut us up. I think it's nothing more than a private joke between the programmers at TiVo. It's akin to a software "progress bar", whereby nothing happens any faster, but the end user at least has some hope that something will.


I suppose next you'll tell me that frantically pushing the elevator button won't bring it any faster!


----------



## kd_cooke (Jan 8, 2003)

TomRaz said:


> I put my Tivo HD on the priority list for 9.1 at the beginning of last week and received 9.1 in less than 2 days. Then 2 days later I received 9.2j without even requesting it


I put my S3 on the 9.2 list five days ago, and I'm still stuck with 9.1.. I'm also stuck with a wife that wants to throw a non-recording PVR out the window as all shows being missed by the on-again-off-again cable cards seem to be her favs! Not good to be me!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

kd_cooke said:


> I put my S3 on the 9.2 list five days ago, and I'm still stuck with 9.1.. I'm also stuck with a wife that wants to throw a non-recording PVR out the window as all shows being missed by the on-again-off-again cable cards seem to be her favs! Not good to be me!


Tivo says it can take three business days. But they don't work on weekends. You should have 9.2 by Monday or Tuesday night


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

kd_cooke said:


> I suppose next you'll tell me that frantically pushing the elevator button won't bring it any faster!


True, but supposedly on some (not all) elevators, it is possible to go directly to your floor without stopping by pressing the Floor number and the door close buttons at the same time.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Huh?????
> 
> I have 9.1 and Browse by Channel doesn't default to midnight for me.


Does here! Every time I change channel the program display flips back to midnight at the top.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Same experience here, put both Tivo HDs on the list last Wednesday and no 9.2 yet, but I was among the first to get 9.1. I agree priority page is likely bogus, if not why would it take 3 business days for people who have signed up there, it is not possible that they get that many people signing up on a page that is pretty well hidden. It appears from others posts that they have gotten the update without signing up at all during the period when tohers, who have signed up have not gotten the update.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Chimpware said:


> I agree priority page is likely bogus, if not why would it take 3 business days for people who have signed up there, it is not possible that they get that many people signing up on a page that is pretty well hidden.


I think TiVoPony knows more about that than you do. He has said that the work has to be done manually. Y'know -- I bet their folks are pretty darned busy this past week dealing with 9.1 issues -- I wonder if that could be pulling them away from these non-essential sidebars, like the priority page. The priority page is put up as a convenience to customers -- it should be considered as such, rather than viewed as an invitation to unilaterally impose a new contractual-like requirement on your supplier.


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

I received the 9.2J upgrade 2 days after I signed up on the priority page...


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I read somewhere that 9.2 is a patch for 9.1, so you have to have 9.1 first. If I sign up for 9.2 and my Tivo has 8.17 will it autmatically push 9.1 down first, or will it just ignore my request?


----------



## PooperScooper (Aug 22, 2007)

^^^ See post #1

larry


----------



## HGluckman (Aug 28, 2006)

Emacee said:


> Worst of all, 9.1 really screws up the Browse by Channel feature (which I use because Tivo often makes mistakes in putting programs on to To Do list and I've learned I need to double check TiVo and make manual corrections).
> Wishlist Search: Big deal! Who cares?


I had an interesting problem the other day, I had set up to record the NLCS games (Go Rockies!) on TBSHD, but the TODO list showed it on the SD TBS channel. I had to reenter, and check to be sure I had the right recording set.



RoyK said:


> Does here! Every time I change channel the program display flips back to midnight at the top.


Me too. Also, there's the problem when reviewing the TODO list, and pressing the CLEAR button to delete a program, you are returned to the first page of the TODO list.

So, my question is, do these bugs (which I've reported to TiVo, and also show up on my Series 2), get fixed in 9.2? If not, I'm not in any hurry to get it. I've not seen any other problems that I know of.

Howard
Series 1
Series 2 DT
Series 3


----------



## mappler (Jan 15, 2002)

I received 9.2J release sometime this weekend. I had previously signed up on the 9.1 priority page (but never received 9.1). My TivoHD is about 1 1/2 weeks old.

I was experiencing no bugs before the update. Menus seemed a little slow. Menus seem much faster now. 

I have no issues with my TiVo. I had several things scheduled to record this weekend. They all recorded flawlessly. Had to reset my 30-second skip.. I REALLY want more hard drive space. I'm eager to see how the eSATA stuff shakes out before deciding what to buy. 

-Happy Customer...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

RoyK said:


> Does here! Every time I change channel the program display flips back to midnight at the top.


Oh, Ok.
Now I see what you're saying.

Yeah. I've seen that if you advance to the future.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

DrWho453 said:


> True, but supposedly on some (not all) elevators, it is possible to go directly to your floor without stopping by pressing the Floor number and the door close buttons at the same time.


Well I never have a problem getting an elevator.... OR having it go to my floor NON-STOP....

Then again... I have an elevator key... 

TGC


----------



## A-1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Last night My Tivo S3 went from 8.3 to the dreaded 9.1 (this was at 2am when my tivo just rebooted itself to install 9.1) I immediately went to the priority page to sign up for the 9.2j (again around 2am) 

Now 12 hours later i went into setting, then phone & network and selected connect to tivo service now. First try it downloaded the 9.2j (indicated by the status at the top of the screen stating pending reboot)

I rebooted and now I have 9.2j and my Seagate FreeAgent eSATA drive is now listed in the system information under External Storage as Seagate FreeAGENT Pro 3.AFK and works as it has always worked.

Wow am I lucky or what? I wonder if that is a record 8.3 to 9.1 to 9.2j in 12hours.

Still no Rhapsody on TiVo but I'm sure that'll show up soon enough.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

HGluckman said:


> I had an interesting problem the other day, I had set up to record the NLCS games (Go Rockies!) on TBSHD, but the TODO list showed it on the SD TBS channel. I had to reenter, and check to be sure I had the right recording set.


To prevent this from occurring in the future, you could go into Channels You Receive and remove any SD channels that are simulcasts of HD channels. This is what I did with all my locals, TBSHD, TNTHD, AETVHD, etc. (Not Discovery HD Theater, though, since the content is completely different.)


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I read somewhere that 9.2 is a patch for 9.1, so you have to have 9.1 first. If I sign up for 9.2 and my Tivo has 8.17 will it autmatically push 9.1 down first, or will it just ignore my request?


And then there is Oklahoma State - Kats be hurt


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I had signed up Friday morning and -after a manual connection- I just received the 9.2j update. :up:


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

mvnuenen said:


> I had signed up Friday morning and -after a manual connection- I just received the 9.2j update. :up:


Dang... I signed up my THD the first night the page was up and it still hasnt received it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I signed up on Friday, got it today.

2 reboots during install (which took maybe 20 minutes) and then I had to do a manual reboot because the entire screen was "jittering"... TV and menus. Reboot cleared it up. Maybe an HDMI issue?


----------



## Carsten (Feb 5, 2007)

I got the 9.2J today after signing up last Friday. Took a while, but I forced a connection few mins ago and it connected and got the new one.

A+ to Tivo/Amazon for the progressive unbox playback. Now I await the TTG/MRV .


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Signed up Thursday and it seems to be downloading now. Phones been "in use" for over an hour. Here's hoping I will have good news to report on the 30SS problem. I hope for an improvement at least...


----------



## GaryD9 (Mar 1, 2002)

Activated a new tivo HD Friday afternoon. It had 8.1.?. After the first couple of calls, it updated to 8.1.7c. Repeated forced connections didn't upgrade it further... signed up on the priority page that evening...

This evening, it updated directly to 9.2J (completely skipping 8.3 and 9.1)

I honestly see no major difference, though at least one crash bug in 8.1 was fixed between then and now...


----------



## mikesown (Nov 15, 2005)

GaryD9 said:


> Activated a new tivo HD Friday afternoon. It had 8.1.?. After the first couple of calls, it updated to 8.1.7c. Repeated forced connections didn't upgrade it further... signed up on the priority page that evening...
> 
> This evening, it updated directly to 9.2J (completely skipping 8.3 and 9.1)
> 
> I honestly see no major difference, though at least one crash bug in 8.1 was fixed between then and now...


Ditto. My Tivo HD updated to 9.2J today(skipping 9.1 and 8.3), after I signed up on the priority list on thursday. No major difference, though I have a hunch that the TTG/MRV code was added in for activation in a short period of time....


----------



## Carsten (Feb 5, 2007)

oh yeah FYI Tivo

I've had no issues with this release nor had I issues with 9.1.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Just got 9.2 last night. I signed up this past Thursday night.

Glad they fixed the list bug where you would go into say the Wishlists go down a few pages then drill into one of the wishlists, when you backed out before it would throw you to the top of the list (this behavior happens in other lists on the Tivo as well). Also I noticed the Grid Guide is pretty speedy and the rest of the interface seems a bit speedier as well (whether the speed was any different from 9.1 I am not sure).

I am also glad it didn't break my Antec MX-1 750GB Seagate DB35 eSata drive that I setup with MFSLive tools since I had already upgraded my internal HD.

Both my Scientific Atlanta CableCards are working fine (although they were before).

Although it is too soon to tell it seems like a good release.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> Dang... I signed up my THD the first night the page was up and it still hasnt received it.


Spoke too soon.... Got it later that evening. Now I have a matched pair... S3 and THD on 9.2.j


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Got mine last night.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, a question about what happens with an update. I guess I have not gotten enough updates to clearly remember the process.

I have not gotten the 9.2xxxxx update yet. When it comes, do I have to manually restart the box or is it in limbo until restarted? That is will my S3 continue recording (under 9.1xxxx) "pending a restart" or does it just sit there waiting for my intervention.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

fred2 said:


> Okay, a question about what happens with an update. I guess I have not gotten enough updates to clearly remember the process.
> 
> I have not gotten the 9.2xxxxx update yet. When it comes, do I have to manually restart the box or is it in limbo until restarted? That is will my S3 continue recording (under 9.1xxxx) "pending a restart" or does it just sit there waiting for my intervention.


It will reboot itself at 2am and install the update. You can restart it yourself if you have pending restart and get it installed immedietly if you want.


----------



## Binkish (Nov 11, 2000)

I signed up the 2nd day and still haven't received it. I signed up again last week, and no joy.

What's the deal? I've signed up twice, and there is no update for more then three to seven business days.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Binkish said:


> I signed up the 2nd day and still haven't received it. I signed up again last week, and no joy.
> 
> What's the deal? I've signed up twice, and there is no update for more then three to seven business days.


S2 or S3? 9.2 is currently only for S3/TivoHD.


----------



## Binkish (Nov 11, 2000)

greg_burns said:


> S2 or S3? 9.2 is currently only for S3/TivoHD.


Brand new TIVOHD


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I signed up my third TiVo HD for the 9.2 upgrade a week ago, and still no luck. The first two THDs got theirs within 24 hours of signup.

Might have to sign up again. For the third time.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Graymalkin said:


> I signed up my third TiVo HD for the 9.2 upgrade a week ago, and still no luck. The first two THDs got theirs within 24 hours of signup.
> 
> Might have to sign up again. For the third time.


Had the same issue, had to sign up a second time before I got the update after waiting a week after signing up the first time.


----------



## Binkish (Nov 11, 2000)

I signed up a third time. I'm still waiting. sigh.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

There's no rush, really. I have what I want -- MRV and TTG -- enabled with version 9.1, which I do have on the third TiVo.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like it's been about two seeks now since 9.2j was released out into the wild. So I'm curious, has anyone actually received the official 9.2 (without the "j") release yet?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

MapleLeaf said:


> Looks like it's been about two seeks now since 9.2j was released out into the wild. So I'm curious, has anyone actually received the official 9.2 (without the "j") release yet?


Not a peep. 9.2j didn't really "fix" anything for me. I hope at least they get the 30 second skip and Instant Replay feature fixed when the "real" 9.2 comes along (supposedly this month). I had thought it was "improved" but it seems to have gone back to being just as crappy as it has been since we got hit by hurricane 9.1.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

bareyb said:


> Not a peep. 9.2j didn't really "fix" anything for me. I hope at least they get the 30 second skip and Instant Replay feature fixed when the "real" 9.2 comes along (supposedly this month). I had thought it was "improved" but it seems to have gone back to being just as crappy as it has been since we got hit by hurricane 9.1.


30 second skip works fine for me on and has for some time. I do have to reprogram it frequently (after a Tivo restart it seems). Have you tried that?

Brad


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

andrews777 said:


> 30 second skip works fine for me on and has for some time. I do have to reprogram it frequently (after a Tivo restart it seems). Have you tried that?
> 
> Brad


You shouldn't have to reprogram it any more. That was a feature of 9.1. It sticks now after reboots.

He is referring to the problem of not seeing frames change while 30 sec skipping anymore. I've seen this problem come and go with 9.1. Have not noticed again since 9.2, but I am not saying it is fixed. Doesn't seem to be all or nothing problem.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> He is referring to the problem of not seeing frames change while 30 sec skipping anymore. I've seen this problem come and go with 9.1. Have not noticed again since 9.2, but I am not saying it is fixed. Doesn't seem to be all or nothing problem.


Same here...the 30SS seems to be working fine w/v9.2.j on our S3 as well _unless _ I press FF very fast, then I get a bit of a freeze frame effect.

I also noticed that it works "normally" on programs recorded after the upgrade and prior to v9.1, but not as good on programs recorded w/v9.1.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> You shouldn't have to reprogram it any more. That was a feature of 9.1. It sticks now after reboots.
> 
> He is referring to the problem of not seeing frames change while 30 sec skipping anymore. I've seen this problem come and go with 9.1. Have not noticed again since 9.2, but I am not saying it is fixed. Doesn't seem to be all or nothing problem.


Ah. I will love not having to retrain my controller. 

I had that problem with 8.x something. I went from that straight to 9.2J.

Brad


----------



## JasonJ75 (Sep 29, 2007)

I signed up, got a notice the next day of an update and still had 9.1 (TiVoHD). I'll give it another shot tonight. 

:down:


----------



## m750 (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm eager to get 9.2 as my cable company had a hard time getting the SA mCC working. Maybe after the update all they will have to do is send a refresh... or rehit. 
AO


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Anyone still waiting for this update? Signed up an still waiting


----------



## kidmetal (Sep 13, 2004)

No 9.2 joy for me yet either. I've signed up 3 times on the priority page and waited a couple of weeks now. I signed up again yesterday, but no update yet. I have the extra link that tells me to try out Rhapsody on the main menu, but I can't yet. (and I already have an unlimited Rhapsody account on my PC)
I don't have any patience for these things. I want it now.


----------

